
Ask HN: Content structure and BrainRank? - tmaly
Given the use of machine learning as a signal in search, how could you better structure your text so it could be better consumed by BrainRank or similar algorithms?<p>I am assuming that while not public, some of the methods of BrainRank are similar to word2vec
======
mtmail
Are you talking about
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RankBrain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RankBrain),
a Google internal system?

~~~
tmaly
yes but in a more general sense. There are some papers out there that talk
about some of the methods.

